
Iranian authorities are now blocking access to Telegram - some_account
Iranian authorities are blocking access to Telegram for the majority of Iranians after Telegrams public refusal to shut down https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.me&#x2F;sedaiemardom  and other peacefully protesting channels.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;durov&#x2F;status&#x2F;947441456238735360
======
some_account
Telegram shut down the channel where people were making threats against the
government, but they did not shut down channels where no threats have been
made.

As a consequence, Iran has now blocked all Telegram traffic.

